# Kessel



## jersey_gray (Dec 8, 2011)

An updated pic of my Border Collie/German Shepherd (presumed) cross. Not the most recent though as her ears have developed into semi-prick ears that occasionally become full prick ears for maybe ten minutes at a time. She's going on four months old now.


----------



## jersey_gray (Dec 8, 2011)

More pics. She has really cool coloring but I don't know if it'll really show in the photo.


----------



## Deaf Dogs (May 28, 2012)

OMGL is she EVER CUTE! I love her!!!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Bonnet ears!

I see what you mean about the coloring. She's tri everywhere but her legs, where she seems to be sable. That's neat! I wonder what her adult coloring will be. (I don't know about BC's, but GSDs get a very different adult coat that should start coming in soon.)


----------



## Bear2010 (Aug 21, 2012)

Such a cutie and has alot of GSD characteristics! Love the ears too!


----------



## Izzysmom (Sep 5, 2012)

Oh me I LOVE the ears!! She's a beauty!!


----------



## jersey_gray (Dec 8, 2011)

Amaryllis said:


> Bonnet ears!
> 
> I see what you mean about the coloring. She's tri everywhere but her legs, where she seems to be sable. That's neat! I wonder what her adult coloring will be. (I don't know about BC's, but GSDs get a very different adult coat that should start coming in soon.)


Yeah, we are pretty curious what her adult coloring will be also. She has brindled grey (merle?) patches by her brindled brown marks (legs, chest, belly, neck/face). The grey didn't appear till she was bigger. Every few weeks she looks a little different it seems!

Thank you everyone


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Awwwwe ... she is really pretty! I am sorry ... somehow I missed this thread.


----------



## jersey_gray (Dec 8, 2011)

Abbylynn said:


> Awwwwe ... she is really pretty! I am sorry ... somehow I missed this thread.


Thank you!


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Great big _A-A-A--A-A-A-WWWWWW!! _I love everything about her! I adore her paws in the 2nd pic...OMG! Definitely keep us updated with pics and stuff!

:bounce:


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

AWWW! SOOO cute! I just love her ears. lol


----------

